# Credit Score USA



## matrix1781 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi

I am an Indian citizen currently living in UK. I am moving to Houston in Feb-Mar 2015. I have never lived in US but own a property in Orlando and have a mortgage. I bought this property in 2009 and made regular payments till date. I also have a bank account, debit card and ITIN number but no SSN. Will this give me a credit score in USA? or do i have to start over. If this gives me a credit score, it will be easier for me to obtain financing for cars etc. Could you please advise?

Regards

Raj


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally, credit scores do not cross the Atlantic like that. If you have a "preferred" account with a big, international bank like HSBC, they will often extend you credit based on your UK credit history. But otherwise, you normally start from 0 again.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## matrix1781 (Sep 23, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> Generally, credit scores do not cross the Atlantic like that. If you have a "preferred" account with a big, international bank like HSBC, they will often extend you credit based on your UK credit history. But otherwise, you normally start from 0 again.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev, the bank account and mortgage i mentioned are in US. I have a bank account in US and mortgage with a US bank and tax ID number in US. Still doesn't make a difference?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

matrix1781 said:


> Thanks Bev, the bank account and mortgage i mentioned are in US. I have a bank account in US and mortgage with a US bank and tax ID number in US. Still doesn't make a difference?


It does not tie to a social security number. As soon as you have it update the information.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

But yes, you should have a U.S. credit file from what you describe.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

It's the first time I've ever heard of somebody getting a US mortgage whilst never having lived in the US.
The bank gave you a mortgage without any US credit history??


----------



## matrix1781 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Credit Score - USA*



mamasue said:


> It's the first time I've ever heard of somebody getting a US mortgage whilst never having lived in the US.
> The bank gave you a mortgage without any US credit history??


Yes, this was back in 2008. Bank at that time gave me a mortgage based on UK credit history and I had to put down a 25% downpayment. Quite a lot of people were able to purchase properties in this manner. Very few banks did that and I doubt it if they do that anymore.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

mamasue said:


> It's the first time I've ever heard of somebody getting a US mortgage whilst never having lived in the US.
> The bank gave you a mortgage without any US credit history??


Really, you've never heard of that? It's actually quite common. Lots of foreigners who live outside the US buy property in the US through a US lender. Although usually there is a minimum down payment of the order of 20-35%.


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

You have tax ID in US but no SSN? IT is strange to me.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Why? That describes me also.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

louis ho said:


> You have tax ID in US but no SSN? IT is strange to me.


Taxpayer Identification Numbers (TIN)


----------



## GCSteve (Jan 16, 2015)

If I read that right a SSN is a form of TIN. you need an ITIN (a different form of TIN), if you do not have or are not eligible for a SSN.
Thanks Twostep.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

GCSteve said:


> If I read that right a SSN is a form of TIN. you need an ITIN (a different form of TIN), if you do not have or are not eligible for a SSN.
> Thanks Twostep.


You will have Green Card status thus SS# for personal business. If you have not applied for it already please wait two weeks after entry to visit the local Social. Security Office armed with all your documentation. Bring patience, a bottle of water and a book as it can be a wait.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

no SSN= no crediting rating in my experience 
try free Credit Karma



https://www.creditkarma.com/

see if you get result


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

You can't use Credit Karma without an SSN.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry folks - companies such as Credit Karma will not get my SS#. Reporting agencies do.


----------

